# Veggies on RAW Diet?



## Kumbidi (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello folks,
I am new to this forum and this is awesome. I love reading about Vizslas from y'all.

I have been feeding my 11 month old Vizsla Pit mix raw for the past three months. He is getting all ingredients with the widely popular 80/10/10 ratio. But I have never added any veggies to his diet. Do y'all think it is needed, it would be helpful if you can give details of the veggies good for my boy.

Right now he is getting 2.5 lbs per day, he weighs 54 lbs with 1 hour of fetch and 30 minute morning and night walk. 
Diet consists of Green tripe, Chicken legs, Beef Bones, Chicken liver, chicken gizzards, pork feet, turkey neck, beef kidney, chicken paws, pork shoulders and eggs. 

Any pointers is much appreciated.

Thank you,
Abey


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

From my research and personal experience fruits and veggies are not necessary. I feed them occasionally as treats, but a yearish ago stopped including them as a regular part of the diet as they were causing digestive upset, aka horribly, smelly gas.  

If you do want to include them be sure to puree/mince them to help with absorption. Also limit to only a few at a time so if there is any indigestion, you can more easily determine the cause. Some common ones that the BARF crowd feed are zucchini, butternut squash, pumpkin, spinach, kale, broccoli, and carrots. Consider this a supplement and don't factor it into his 2.5lbs a day of meat/bones.


----------



## Kumbidi (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I was just worried whether he needed veggies.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

I've fed my 8-month old girl raw from the day I brought her home. I do feed her veggies and fruits, but only as treats or relatively healthy fillings for Kong toys (I'm not keen on stuffing them with ground meat and letting her carry that around the house, which she would definitely do). They don't need it, and really can't derive much benefit unless it's pureed, anyway.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Not necessary on a nutritional level, and when the intake of carbohydrates is too high, they are a negative.

Carb burning disrupts the superior fat-burning metabolism, the sugars spike insulin levels (and rot teeth), the pancreas need to adjust its release of the right digestive enzymes (which is no small issue), and there are no nutrients in plants that canines require than are not supplied in a more optimal manner by meat, bones, organs, and fish.

Bill


----------



## Kumbidi (Jun 8, 2016)

thank you guys. this information helps.


----------

